
The World Beyond Google Analytics – Piwik - sedzia
https://medium.com/@Voucherify/the-world-beyond-google-analytics-piwik-free-self-hosted-alternative-for-tracking-visitors-8c4dce0b8dc#.g06zaaev5
======
jagermo
I've been running Piwik since it was in Beta a loooong while ago. Its stable,
fast and easy to use.

Its an excellent alternative to Google Analytics and you can circumvent a lot
of the privacy problems when using Google-products.

It also feels good to own all the data you and your visitors generate.

I would like an easier way to move installations but all in all its a solid
piece of software and really easy to set up and use.

